# what settings to use on the begringer mic800 preamp



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

I guys/gals i had my first try out with said equipment s/b card live24/ B ecm8000 mic/ B mic800 , i only wanted to connect to the sub and take some reading which i never actually did because 1/ i wasn't sure if after extensive reading if i had the connections setup right (but i'm sure it was) 2nd/ i wasn't sure what settings the preamp needed to be in to get the correct out come.....does the v48 phantom need to be lit and although i've read the manuals they don't correspond to what we need to some degree.:wits-end:

Ps on the S/B live24 which connection is the line out to connect for a loopback into the line in , i was using one of the Right speaker connection and feel this was wrong.Doh.

Doh.......obviously phantom has to be set as on for the mic.....my apologies.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Read this thread with regard to the 800 preamp.

Here's a sticky with regard to connecting up REW.

brucek


----------

